# Swimming during/after 2WW



## fee1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi

I am currently on day 12 of my 2ww after FET.  I thought that I couldn't go swimming during these 2 weeks, is that correct?  Also if we are lucky enough to get a BFP and am still taking gel, can I go swimming then?

Thanks
Fee


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

No, it's not a good idea to go swimming during the 2ww....this is mainly due to risk of infection because of the EC procedure.

When you get a BFP then discuss with your GP/clinic but I would've thought it would be ok or at least in a few weeks.

Also need to ensure you don't raise your core body temperature so no saunas, jacuzzis, hot baths/showers, aerobic exercise etc.

If in any doubt about anything then do give your clinic a call and they'll be able to give you their professional advise.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Cazne (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Fee,

My clinic says non competitive swimming is ok, byt my acupuncturist says it isn't - because it can make the womb cold and is not recommended in Chinese medicine.  Who knows - advice is often conflicting isn't it!

I'm on my 2ww now and I don't plan to swim myself.

Cazne


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

I was told no swimming during 2ww and was also told not to swim after my BFP - this is because I am still taking lots of injections and the risk of infection is higher.

Karenanna


----------



## fee1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks Natasha, Cazne and Karenanna for your replies and advice.  

Unfortunately we didn't get a BFP so I can go swimming when we are away.  We had planned a weekend away for after testing to either celebrate or drown our sorrows.

Thanks
Fiona


----------



## Cazne (Jul 19, 2009)

sorry to hear that Fiona    its just so rubbish isn't it!

Take care 

Cazne xxx


----------

